

Maybe We Should Stop Calling Smartphones 'Phones' - SlipperySlope
http://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2012/07/maybe-we-should-stop-calling-smartphones-phones/259290/

======
SlipperySlope
From the same research ...

"Among the smartphone users surveyed in O2's research:

More than half (54%) say they use their phones in place of an alarm clock

Almost half (46%) have dispensed with a watch in favor of using their
smartphone

Two-in-five (39%) have switched to use their phone instead of a separate
camera

More than one quarter use their phone instead of a laptop (28%)

One in ten have replaced a games console in favor of their handset (11%)

Perhaps indicative of where things are moving, one in twenty smartphone users
have switched to use their phone in place of a TV (6%) or reading physical
books (6%)"

------
Kelliot
Agreed. Especially with 'phones' like the galaxy S 3 looking more and more
like mini tablets.

